

Amazon opposes plan to end Saturday U.S. mail delivery - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/06/amazon_opposes_plan_end_to_saturday_us_mail_delivery.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm sure they're equally opposed to any plan to raise delivery prices, but
right now universal coverage costs quite a bit more than it generates. I'm not
sure there's a lot of fat for the USPS to cut, and to the extent that its
budget shortfall is covered by the treasury it's an indirect taxpayer subsidy
to Amazon.

